
Snapchat Now Charges If You Want to Replay Snaps - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/snapchat-replay-paid/
======
bruceb
@99cent for 3 replays that equals $120 an hour assuming the max 10 seconds per
pic/vid

is pricey as even SC says: They’re a little pricey — but time is money! ;)
[http://blog.snapchat.com/post/129151515055/a-whole-new-
way-t...](http://blog.snapchat.com/post/129151515055/a-whole-new-way-to-see-
yourselfie)

